# Exciting news!



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

One of my mom's best friends has a pair of lovebirds who I hear constantly about. I think he's had them for a few years, and he's rather knowledgable about them, and I love hearing about their antics. Apparently the female laid eggs and the first one hatched yesterday! I don't have any pictures, I'm afraid. I hope I can go visit the chick(s) when they're older!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is exciting...if you go see them, you must take pic's Kassy...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My lovebirds, Pedro, Poppy and Peachy all want to see the babies so pictures are a MUST!! hoto:*


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Two babies have hatched! This picture is from Facebook.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh sweet....which one is gonna be your's.....


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Neither! Budgies and dogs are more than enough for me. I would love one, but not now. Perhaps in a few years I'll find one I fall in love with.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Griff said:


> Neither! Budgies and dogs are more than enough for me. I would love one, but not now. Perhaps in a few years I'll find one I fall in love with.


I was teasing...and very good of you to be thinking so responsibly...


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

I will love them from afar. I have to admit, they're little cuties. I've only ever seen budgie chicks and dove chicks before (there was a pair of wild doves that nested year after year at my grandmother's house).


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

They're so cute, oh how I miss those newly hatched fluffy pinkies!! 
By the way, you can tell your mother's friend in case he doesn't know that those chicks will be green series birds. I see their baby plumage is orange and that means green series.
If the baby plumage were white they'd be white based, blue series babies.

I'd also love to see a pic of the parents to see what kind of lovebird species they are. If they are of the eyering species, Fischer's or Black Masked lovebirds, then the chicks will have red beaks as well.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow, I have to admit that they are really cute little chicks. I love their soft down! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

I believe these are the the parents. Not 100% sure, but I think he said the one on the right is the mother. The eggs weren't expected, since he thought he'd had two males.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The parents are beautiful and so will be their chicks!  They are Peach-faced lovebirds.


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

They sure are pretty! I'm pretty sure the one on the right is the mother because he said the mother has purplish rump feathers, and the one on the left looks more blue and green rump feathers.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

I love my Peached face lovebird .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Budgiekeet said:



I love my Peached face lovebird .

Click to expand...

 And... speaking of Avocado, we haven't seen any updated pictures for awhile, (hint hint) 

Kassy,
Thanks for posting the pictures they are very cute.



However, Peachy insists he's still the cutest! *


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Why of course Peachy is still the cutest! I'd be very surprised if he keeps all of the lovebirds, though. It would bring him up to a total of seven. Eek! I would think seven of any type of pet would be a bit much. I hope he can find good homes for them.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, I currently have 6 lovebirds and 8 budgies...:behindsofa: and I never say no to a stray pet bird in need of a home.
Then again I have always had multiple birds of different species, so it's not overwhelming to me. 

He has at least two months to find potential good owners for the chicks if he decides not to keep them all.


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

If I had my way and money, space, and time was perfect, I would be getting one of the little cuties in a couple months. But my house is getting a bit crowded with two special needs dogs and two feisty budgies, plus three people. I probably will have a mix of different bird species in the future, though!


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you for sharing! I LOVE seeing baby birds 😍 I have been ooo'ing and ahh'ing over this picture since the moment I saw it. I would love to see a just hatched baby in person one day.


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

I would like to, also. Hopefully when the babies are a little older I can visit them. I've never seen lovebirds in person. The only pet birds I've had contact with are cockatiels, other than my budgies.


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Oops! I asked for another picture of the parents, and apparently the picture I posted wasn't the parents! Here's the actually parents. I assumed the previous photo were his birds, but those were someone else's birds in the previous picture. The one on the left is the mother, and the one on the right is the father.










Apologizes for the confusion!


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! The chicks will be lovely.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, they were very young in that picture and just like the others, they are absolutely beautiful! :loveeyes:
Since the mother is a white based bird, if the father is split for blue there is a chance they will have blue series babies with white down.
Now I am even more curious as to what the chicks will look like colour wise!!


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

I finally got the names! Mother's name is Pippin, and the father's name is Frodo. He used to have ten, but he rehomed all but Frodo, Pippin, and the two babies. Hopefully the other three eggs hatch!


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's the babies at 1 week old! Still only two of them.


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Big update! Their feathers are in!


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow! That didn't take long. So beautiful! They look like twins!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, look at those little cuties! I see they took their looks after their father.


----------



## Griff (Sep 22, 2014)

Hopefully I can go visit them soon!


----------

